# SOMO Haunt Club Springfield Missouri



## rick47 (Jun 19, 2009)

July 20 meeting at the Studio 2060 High Noon ...
2060 E McDaniel St. Springfield Mo
Make&Take by Melissa Guy Flugga... LED Spot.

somohaunt.com


----------

